# Just some old pics



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My dad took pictures of the super moon for me and while I was getting them off the camera I came across these.








And just one from today


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh and super moon


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG!! That last one of Willow and Ozzy is priceless!!! Sami and Carley have NEVER done that . . . they will sleep close to each other, but rarely even touching!! Soooo cute!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pictures, I love the hairy willow, and baby willow in attack mode  I was just looking at some too & came across this one of ruby when we out dining..... Naughty girl! 
Well if billy doesn't want it - why let it go to waste she must be thinking.
I'm loving the super moon - I think I've missed it


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

What characters these girls are.  and great face shot of Jake. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fab pics! All of them. I'm raging I missed the super moon!! Couldn't see it with clouds last night!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tracey Ruby is too much. No sense letting his food go to waste.
Ruth it was really cool. So huge. There is another in Sept I think.v


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> OMG!! That last one of Willow and Ozzy is priceless!!! Sami and Carley have NEVER done that . . . they will sleep close to each other, but rarely even touching!! Soooo cute!!


I honestly think Willow thinks Ozzy is her baby.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Tracey Ruby is too much. No sense letting his food go to waste.
> Ruth it was really cool. So huge. There is another in Sept I think.v


The moon was gorgeous on 21st June this year, I don't know if it was meant to be but we were driving back from airport it was 4am and it was low and yellow and huge. Wish I had seen the proper supermoon!


----------



## Haze56 (Jun 7, 2014)

Those are lovely pics of gorgeous dogs.x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

All gorgeous, super poos and super moon alike...baby Willow (super cute!)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely, lovely pictures


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

These photos definately have the awwwwwe factor, I love the one of Jake being double tagged and in the first you can see just how much you love your little man


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Lovely, lovely photos. The one where the three are playing is just brilliant. Makes we very broody (or should that be poody ).
We missed the moon here too as it rained last night. Great photo!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE!!! I so love those pictures Donna!!!


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Is willow the brown one??? He looks just like hank!! It's like a glimpse into the future! Oh they're so cute!!!!! They get along to well!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

jiffy said:


> Is willow the brown one??? He looks just like hank!! It's like a glimpse into the future! Oh they're so cute!!!!! They get along to well!


She is actually red or she was. Now she is more apricot. Lots of people think she is Brown but when you see her next to a chocolate cockapoo you see the difference. 
Here is Willow compared to a chocolate (Brown)








Pictures of Hank please!



jiffy said:


> Is willow the brown one??? He looks just like hank!! It's like a glimpse into the future! Oh they're so cute!!!!! They get along to well!


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Here are some pics of hank... They have the same white chest which I think is a common trait... And that little speck of white on his head..  too cute!


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh and I guess Hank is red and not brown  or a very light brown hehehe!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

jiffy said:


> Oh and I guess Hank is red and not brown  or a very light brown hehehe!


I love him!!! Willow had more white in her head as a baby. Right around a year she started getting much lighter and lots of white hairs down her back. The change in her is crazy but she is still amazing.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is eight months and a little over a year.








This is from the other day. Her ear against her back. Her whole body use to be the color of her ear.


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh my goodness it's like she faded!! But shes so adorable and i cant wait for hank to get older..m just so curious..I wonder if the same will happen to Hank... I should be snapping pics constantly of him hahaha.. He's just over 4 months now .. Is willows personality still the same compared to when she was a baby?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely! She is fun, sweet, athletic, crazy. She loves to snuggle next to me but nut to be held. My boys love being held. She really is the life of our house. 
Most cockapoo fade but it is really cool to watch. My first was a sable parti so he really changed.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Here is eight months and a little over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is like Nina. Her ears are the colour her body used to be.


----------

